# Ootheca development



## Jaunte (Apr 28, 2021)

Are there any visible external changes in ootheca development for ghost ooths?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 29, 2021)

Not really.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2021)

Ghost ooths start out green, as they age they turn color, and eventually end up being a brown color. The older the ooth the darker it will become. This does not indicate it is fertile or not. It is just as the moisture leaves it darkens up.


----------



## Jaunte (Apr 29, 2021)

@MrGhostMantiswhen you say that, do you mean there are changes or aren’t changes?

@hibiscusmile I noticed that too. This is my first time breeding and, hopefully, hatching ghost oothecae. 
The first Ooth my female laid was unfertilized, because the male took his time becoming an adult. 
 

im curious if the Ooth will bulge a bit as the babies develop. 
I would also love to see any external physical indications of embryonic development.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 29, 2021)

Jaunte said:


> @MrGhostMantiswhen you say that, do you mean there are changes or aren’t changes?
> 
> @hibiscusmile I noticed that too. This is my first time breeding and, hopefully, hatching ghost oothecae.
> The first Ooth my female laid was unfertilized, because the male took his time becoming an adult.
> ...


It won’t bulge. I mean you can’t see the internal development at all. Sometimes you can shine a light through the ooth to see the developing nymphs.


----------



## Jaunte (May 4, 2021)

Okay!

Thank you for the information.


----------

